# Ice Fishing on Lake Erie



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

Does anyone know a good package deal to ice fish on Lake Erie - assuming that we get good ice up there! - I found this link http://www.niagaraguesthouse.com/putinbayicefishing.html but didn't know if this was a reputable source or not. Is there good walleye or perch fishing from the land side of Erie or do you need to go to the islands? - I have a Clam shanty but being unfamiliar with Erie ice I think I'd rather have a guide (or some good advice from you guys on where to and where not to go).
Thanks all, and have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Joe Is one of the good guides from what I have read here and other sites. Even though I have never fished with him ? I have fished with Jim Massie on the island many times but have not fished with him in a while. He sold his airboat to a friend of mine so I have fished with him out of Catawba. Be careful if you go out on your own.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Bud Gehring is a friend of mine and will try his best to get you on fish. he is based on put-in-bay.If you call him he will set you up to ice fish with him for a resonnable price. his phone # is 419-261-0165 Good luck Capt.Scott


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

capt S said:


> Bud Gehring is a friend of mine and will try his best to get you on fish. he is based on put-in-bay.If you call him he will set you up to ice fish with him for a resonnable price. his phone # is 419-261-0165 Good luck Capt.Scott


i'll second that Bud Gehring is a great guy to contact. he'll help you out with lodging info if you want to stay on the island and even help you get transport to the island. very resonable, always puts you on fish, and will keep you in all the bait and propane you need. been fishing with him for years. great guy. not the cheapest ice fishing trip when you total it all together, but what a great time! i'll probably spend at least a week with him this year (mother nature providing). 

His web page is: 

http://www.fishingcharterslakeerie.com/


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would also suggest fishing with Bud. He did a great job for us last time I used him. I plan on fishing with Bud a few times this year if we get ice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It says $75/day but doesn't say anything about reservations or booking ahead of time. Is it $75 to get on the airboat and they take you to the fish in a large group, kinda like headboat icefishing? $75 seems pretty reasonable to me for a good day on the ice.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I would call him tomorrow. On top of his rates you will need to get to the island via Airboat from millers ferry dock (reservations a must) or Airplane from Port Clinton and lodging. If you go to the islands for just the day you will get there after the morning hot bite and leave before the evening bite. Its Erie so some days it will be good all day but it will be expensive for a single day trip.

Scott


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

He charges $75 per day per man to fish and transport from the airboat onto the ice and transport back. I gave him a heads up call today and haven't heard back from him yet...I would assume his prices are the same this year. Air boat is extra. I didn't get there last winter because of the short ice, but the winter before Joe (air boat) was charging $25 per ride if I remember right. He also had a sweet new hover craft that we took for the ride back to miller's.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So how do you get from land to Put in Bay? I looked at Millers Ferry and they don't have a Winter schedule. I've never done this before (Obviously), and a few guys I work with are wanting to give it a shot this Winter.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Hard Water Charters - 419-285-3106 or Dairy Air - 800-647-0837...but call Bud first...he'll set you up and you wont get double reservations that way.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Parma- you jump on a air boat and go over in that to the islands. Big enclosed boat with life jackets.(first time I took the trip I was told there's no use for those life jackets if we go in) kinda scary,but also kinda funny. It's definitely a one time must to do  You kinda bust ice as you go or get a good patch and ride right on the ice....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I've got a question about Buds service. What are his fish shacks like? My wife loves to ice fish but she's somewhat of a lightweight in the cold. I think that a couple days Walleye fishing and staying at the islands would be a great getaway. She's never iced a walleye and would have a blast as long as she was comfortable. Any of you guys ever fished his heated shacks?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Bud's fish shacks are warm and comfortable but make sure he knows you want a shanty or you could be left out in the cold. The shacks don't move so you're stuck there unless you're willing to bucket fish. Bud will take you different places to get you on fish but it's nice to have the shanty to come back to to warm up and cook some grub. The air boat ride out is a blast! Hope to get up there for a few days this winter to fish with Bud one day isn't enough. The first year we stayed at Jeanne's B&B which is who Bud uses for lodging,great woman and hell of a icer herself. We stayed some where else the next time cause we're smokers and like to party a little and didn't feel comfortable doing that in someones home. Hope to get up there the first of Feb. ice permitting.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeanne makes a heck of a hot breakfast too!!! If you're going to stay at PIB, think about food before you go. You'll be on the ice early and the store will probably be closed by the time you get off the ice. There are a couple of bars that will stay open during the winter so you can get a nice dinner, but lunch and (depending on where you stay) breakfast can be a problem if you don't prepare.


----------

